# Terry Fisher @ NABBA South East



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Here he is 6 weeks out from the Worlds. Guest pose at the NABBA South East 2nd May 09.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

....


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Bloody hell! i remember him competing against my mates 30 years ago!!when he was a junior. he was always known for his huge legs, which he obviously still has.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Junky dude!!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bloody hell... he must be near 50 now I guess. Looks better than a lot half his age.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

He's 48 :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

jesus......


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Saw him at hercules gym bbq last year, his triceps and shoulders are unreal when he gets to lower bodyfat %, striations everywhere, i was dumbstruck.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

ive known Tel for years ever since I was a kid doing a bit of weights along side my martial arts and tained with him a fair bit very intense training I remember chundering after a 7 time dropset on t-bar rows lol I had to work yesterday and missed his guest spot


----------

